# Sheffield Gerbil Rescue - Gerbils Available For Adoption



## eeejay (Jun 14, 2008)

hi all

just wanted to let you know that we have a number of gerbils available for adoption at the mo, these have all been here far too long and really need their forever homes

i have a group of 6 lads, dad is ginger (argente) and white collared approx 20 mths, 2 sons are golden argente and cream approc 16mths, 2 sons are agouti and black and white approx 14 mths. These guys are wonderful together and interact so well, so I really don't want to split them up, i will even supply a 4ft tank with topper just to ensure that they go to the right home, They are all sooo friendly, they are just fab and provide us with hours of amusement.

I have a single lavender female who could really do with an intro to another female, she is very nervous and approx 15 mths old

I have a single lavender male who is quite friendly, could also do with an intro as I think he really needs a friend and is approx 18 mths old

I have a trio of girls, 1 girl is very very light grey and white, mink and white and all black with a white chin and paw, they are very friendly but dont like to be handled much, approx 20 mths old


we can rehome them in their present accomodation if so required

thanks emma


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I would love some gerbils! 
I have never had them before though.. so would need to do a bit of research before i could rehome some...


----------



## eeejay (Jun 14, 2008)

hi
i would certainly reccomend that you look at egerbil, this is an amazing site for all things gerbie!!!


----------

